# إنسان هذه الأيام أطول من أسلافه: لماذا؟



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

إنسان هذه الأيام أطول من أسلافه: لماذا؟








أطول رجل في العالم تجاوز مترين وثلث المتر​ 


(CNN)-- تظهر السجلات وقياسات الأعمدة الفقرية أنّ إنسان اليوم أطول ببضع سنتمترات عن أسلافه قبل قرن أو قرنين.

أكثر من ذلك فإنّ طول الإنسان يختلف هذه الأيام أيضا من جنسية إلى أخرى، حتى عندما يتعلق الأمر بالتجمعات المتجانسة جينيا مثل الكوريين الجنوبيين الذين يعتبرون أطول من جيرانهم الشماليين.
ويعتبر أستاذ الاقتصاديات في جامعة ميونيخ جون كوملوس، المختص في دراسة تحسن ظروف معيشة الإنسان عبر التاريخ، أنّ هناك سببين وراء هذه الظاهرة، حيث أنّ أنظمة الحمية تطوّرت بشكل واضح من يوم لآخر، إذ أنه رغم بعض الجوانب السلبية في أنظمة الحمية في المجتمعات الصناعية، إلا أنّه لدينا الآن مزيد من الفيتامينات والمقويات والبروتينات والمعادن أكثر مما كانت قبل قرن أو قرنين.
وزيادة على ذلك فإنّ تقدم التكنولوجيا الطبية سمح بإقصاء الكثير من الأوبئة والأمراض، وهو ما يعدّ أمرا مهما جدا لأنّ الوباء علامة على كون أجسادنا لا تمتص الأغذية بشكل جيد.
وأضاف أنّ الإنسان اكتسب مزيدا من الطول في الـ140 عاما الماضية، وفقاً لما نقلته مجلة "تايم."

لكن قبل ذلك عرفت البشرية دورات من زيادة الطول وفقا للظروف الاقتصادية ودورات الإنتاج الزراعي.
لذلك، وفق الباحث، فإنّنا كنّا طوالا نسبيا في العصور الوسطى عندما كانت كثافة السكان قليلة نسبيا وبالتالي فإنّ توزيع الغذاء كان عادلا.
غير أنّ القرن السابع عشر، شهد انتكاسة في زيادة الطول حيث أنّ معدّل طول الفرنسيين لم يتجاوز وقتها 162 سم، قبل أن يبدأ الطول في التزايد في القرن التاسع عشر.
ومنذ نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية، بات الأمريكيون هم الأكثر طولا بفضل مواردها البيئة الغنية والصيد واللهو والحياة البرية.
وتقول الدراسات أنّ العبيد أنفسهم كانوا ضخام البنيان لأنّ متطلبات الإنتاج كانت تقتضي إطعامهم بكيفية ملائمة.
لكن الآن لم يعد الأمريكيون هم الأطول في العالم، حيث بدأت عدّة دول أوروبية وغربية عموما في انتهاج سياسات اجتماعية أكثر تشجيعا على الرفاهية.

ومن أبرز أسس تلك السياسة الرعاية والضمان الاجتماعيين في مختلف أنحاء الأرض مما يوفر رعاية صحية أفضل.
وزادت مشاكل السمنة لدى الأمريكيين في تأخر مركزهم في هذا المجال لمصلحة الأوروبيين، حيث أنّ الأطفال الذين يتمّ إطعامهم بكيفية زائدة عن الحدّ يكونون غير قادرين على النمو طوليا.


*المصدر : CNN*
*تاريخ النشر : (GMT+04:00) - 12/11/08*​


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*اطول اطول بس نعيش
 بس عاوز اسال هل ينطبق على الفتيات ام لا
 علشان انا بصراحة شايفكم من اقصر الى اقصر
 يا ريت تشوفلناحاجة كدة على ال سي ان ان ان ان ان
انا فى الانتظار*​


----------



## twety (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*جيجى ياحبيتى*
*طلعيله صورة اطول بنت فى العالم*

*خليه يشوف ازاى مفناش حد طوووويل*

*بس بينى وبينك اعملى انك مش لاقيه*
*علشان يبقى هما الطوال*
*ويخبطوا فى السقف بقى *
*ويبقوا طوال زى النخله ويكلموا نفسهم فوق*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 الطول فى الرجال هيبة اما
 القصر(..................................)
خيبة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*شوفو المنظر حيبقى ازاى



*
*خلاص حتنقرضو*​


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *اطول اطول بس نعيش*
> 
> *بس عاوز اسال هل ينطبق على الفتيات ام لا*
> *علشان انا بصراحة شايفكم من اقصر الى اقصر*
> ...


 
*لا مسمحلكش اوعى تقول كدى عندنا ناس طويلة يعنى*
*انا عن نفسى 160 سم وافتخر ههههههههه*
*بس جبتلك وحدة تتحدث باسمنا*


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *جيجى ياحبيتى*
> *طلعيله صورة اطول بنت فى العالم*
> 
> *خليه يشوف ازاى مفناش حد طوووويل*
> ...



*جبتله صورة بس هعمل نفسى مش واخدة بالى يعنى
دى تكاليف قماش عالفاضى ياختى*


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *شوفو المنظر حيبقى ازاى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ده هبل مش طول :11azy:*


----------



## mero_engel (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*احنا نجوز الراجل الطويل دا للبنت الطويله اللي جايباها يا جيلان *
*ونوفق راسين  لا راسين ايه بقي *
*نوفق عمودين في الحلال*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *احنا نجوز الراجل الطويل دا للبنت الطويله اللي جايباها يا جيلان *
> *ونوفق راسين  لا راسين ايه بقي *
> *نوفق عمودين في الحلال*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه وماله
بس هيخلفوا ايه دول يا حبيبتى 
انا بقول ندبسها لسونى ونخلص 30:*


----------



## mero_engel (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*هيخلفوا عمود صغير *
*لالا حرام تبوظي السلاله الطويله للبنت وتجوزيها سوني *
*قصدك يعني عشان سوني قزم نتريق عليه كده*
*لاياجيلان ملكيش حق*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *هيخلفوا عمود صغير *
> *لالا حرام تبوظي السلاله الطويله للبنت وتجوزيها سوني *
> *قصدك يعني عشان سوني قزم نتريق عليه كده*
> *لاياجيلان ملكيش حق*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*اهلاااااااااا بالاربعة شعلة
بس عندك حق
خلاص نجوزك الواد وامرنا لله ونرحم سونى ده غلبان بردوا :t30:*


----------



## mero_engel (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*اهلا بالبوتجاز كله *
*بصي لو سوني موافق عليها *
*خلاص احنا مش هنقدر نقف في طريق سعادتهم*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *اهلا بالبوتجاز كله *
> *بصي لو سوني موافق عليها *
> *خلاص احنا مش هنقدر نقف في طريق سعادتهم*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​



*لا يا حبيبتى نجوز البكرية الاول معندناش بنات بتختار
انا قلت هتتجوزيه يعنى هتتجوزيه
يا اما اطخك
ال تكمل علاامها ال:11azy:*


----------



## mero_engel (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*مين دا يا به اللي هيتجوز ؟؟؟*​


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *مين دا يا به اللي هيتجوز ؟؟؟*​



*اول عضو يدخل الموضوع بعدنا
لو ولد نديه الولية ولو بنت العكس*


----------



## twety (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*تصدقى فكرة*
*اووووووووووووك*
*وانا موافقه على الجوازة دى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *تصدقى فكرة*
> *اووووووووووووك*
> *وانا موافقه على الجوازة دى*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*


*
دايما كدى بتيجى فى وقتك
طيب وشيكوا ايه
استمارة ستة:crazy_pil*


----------



## sony_33 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بتتكلمو على من ورايا علشان كدة امبارح شرقت وانا نايم
 على العموم ربنا يجعلة من نصيبكم اهو طويل اهو وحيوفر عليكم السقف
 وبعدين الى زى دة لما يدعى الرد يجيلة بسرعة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بتتكلمو على من ورايا علشان كدة امبارح شرقت وانا نايم
> على العموم ربنا يجعلة من نصيبكم اهو طويل اهو وحيوفر عليكم السقف
> وبعدين الى زى دة لما يدعى الرد يجيلة بسرعة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*ايون يا اخويا مفيد نعمله زعافة

يلا هش كلكوا بوظتوا الموضوع
قلم لو طب علينا هيموتنى*


----------



## sony_33 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*هو موضوعك كان على اية بالظبط
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *هو موضوعك كان على اية بالظبط
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*والنبى يا اخويا منا فاكرة
يلا زود الطينة بلة يا بعيد*


----------



## sony_33 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بدلعك اهو علشان متقوليش حارمك من حاجة





 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> انا بدلعك اهو علشان متقوليش حارمك من حاجة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*فى باش مهندس زيك كدى يحط صورته فى المنتدى 
دنت غريب اوى
وكفاية هزار يا واد الموضوع هيبوظ
نبقى نردح لبعض فى الترفيهى بقى ونطلع عين تويتى هناك*


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2008)

> > ومن أبرز أسس تلك السياسة الرعاية والضمان الاجتماعيين في مختلف أنحاء الأرض مما يوفر رعاية صحية أفضل.
> > وزادت مشاكل السمنة لدى الأمريكيين في تأخر مركزهم في هذا المجال لمصلحة الأوروبيين، حيث أنّ الأطفال الذين يتمّ إطعامهم بكيفية زائدة عن الحدّ يكونون غير قادرين على النمو طوليا.
> 
> 
> [/center​






مشكورة اخت جيلان على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة اخت جيلان على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> سلام المسيح
> ​



*لا شكر على واجي كليم
ميرسى جدا على المتابعة المستمرة*


----------

